# Show full table state in firewall ipf.



## incoquinita (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I need to see a full list of state table in a firewall ipf.
I use *ipfstat -t*, but it is like top, and I need to know how many connections exist in my firewall.

It's possible?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2012)

`# ipfstat -s`

See ipfstat(8).


----------

